# Zusatzobjektive für "Schnappschusskameras"



## MaNa (6. November 2007)

Hallo, ich habe eine EX-V7, bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden damit, leider hapert es aber bei Makroaufnahmen. Ich kann nämlich bloß bis 10cm an das Objekt ran. Gibt es denn irgendwelche Objektive, die man sich noch dranfriemeln könnte? Gibts sowas und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## hierbavida (8. November 2007)

Makroobjektive, die im Massstab 1:1 abbilden - jedoch teuer
Alternative:
Zwischenringe oder Balgenauszug (sh. Foto mit analoger Kamera)
Die Libelle wurde aus etwa 1m Abstand mit KB-Brennweite 1.000mm aufgenommen

Vorsatzlinsen oder Vorsatzobjektive. Die Fliege wurde aus 7cm Abstand mit Vorsatzlinse/-lupe (7-fach) fotografiert.

Beim Fachhandel oder einem Fotoclub in Deiner Nähe Rat fragen. Auch im WEB sind interessante Beiträge. Bei Interesse, habe 2 Powerpoint Vorträge über Makrofotografie erstellt. Habe aber keine Ahnung, wie diese hier eingestellt werden.

MfG

hierbavida


----------



## MaNa (9. November 2007)

Danke für die Info, aber das mit den Zwischenringen kann ich mir an meiner Kamera nicht vorstellen, da es, wie gesagt, eine Casio EX-V7 ist und keine Aufnahme für ein Objektiv da ist. Ist ja logisch.
Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass es "Spezialteile" dafür gibt, was man unten in die Stativaufnahme schraubt und oben fixiert ... .
Ich werd mal im Fotoladen fragen.


----------



## hierbavida (10. November 2007)

Für Kompaktkameras sind die Vorsatzlüpen bzw. Objektive. 
Unter http://www.raynox.com gibt es allerhand Optik zum Anschauen, wer in D liefert müßte ich mal auf alte Rechnungen schauen.
Ich Glaube pearl.de bietet einfaches Zubehör.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich bei Casio in die Homepage schauen.

Gruß

hierbavida


----------



## MaNa (10. November 2007)

Auf der von dir geposteten Internetseite finden sich ja haufenweise Objektive, aber leider nur für Kameras, wo man mindestens am Objektiv etwas anschrauben kann. Ich werd wohl die Hoffnung aufgeben müssen, dass ich für meine etwas passendes finde. Casio direkt bietet sowas nicht an. Trotzdem Danke


----------



## hierbavida (17. November 2007)

Schau mal bei pearl unter: http://www.pearl.de/pearl.jsp;jsessionid=hDSNSta8vSKfemtHpz?screenX=1024&screenY=768 vorbei.
Pearl bietet Vorsatzlinsen für Weitwinkel- und Teleobj. an. Allerdings muß laut Beschreibung ein Magnethalter an die Kamera angebracht werden.

Schau mal,

hierbavida


----------

